# How to replace staples in Stanley pht350 stapler



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

I have an old Stanley FatMax Hammer Stapler and I forgot how to put the staples in this stupid thing.
:surprise2:
I pulled out the spring but it does not come completely out so the staples will not go in with the spring slide. 

I went to Stanley’s site and they say they don’t carry it anymore and ask if I want to buy another models 

Any help will be appreciated.

http://www.abccatalog.com/Literature/7617406054.pdf


----------



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

:stupid: Well after a huge argument with my daughter she showed me that I had the wrong staples and that the spring slide doesn't come out to load the staples. :blush:

Oh well shes going to be hanging this over me till I die. :wallbash:


----------



## woodchux (Jul 6, 2014)

We are all here to "learn", but as we get older, some of us tend to have that feeling like a computer that everything is running a lot slower and may crash at any moment. Don't beat yourself up - slow down and be happy you did not have to invest $ in a new model. Be safe.


----------

